# 18x8 with 35mm offset



## 04torridm6 (Oct 25, 2008)

I know this is like beating a dead horse but once again 18x8 with 35mm offset and 235/40/18 all the way around. Is there going to be issues with rub in the rear without dragbags or springs?


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Welcome to forum, you should not have any problems with them i use to have 19x8.5 with a 40mm off set on mine with 235/35/19 tires and no problem with them. Good luck.


----------



## 04torridm6 (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. Good to hear, couple of other people said that they might but i think they were running 255or 275 in the rear


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

275 in the rear of a GTO? that can't look right.


Welcome to the forum bud,


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

welcome to the forum and I think +35 is about as much you can go (8" rim) They'll stick out 1/2" more than stock

I think 275's on back look great...(9.5" rim)


----------



## scottwetzel (Oct 19, 2008)

Ninjured said:


> welcome to the forum and I think +35 is about as much you can go (8" rim) They'll stick out 1/2" more than stock
> 
> I think 275's on back look great...(9.5" rim)


Im looking to put a set of 18x8 on the front and 18x9.5 on the rear..... Did u have to do any fender mods to make them fit?


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

Yes, I have my fenders rolled


----------



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

I have 18x8 front with 40 offset 245/40 and 18x9 rear with 45 offset 275/35 and have no problems. I didn't take any chances though and put pedders drag springs on the rear. Everything is great.


----------

